# [2013] Beachplace Towers Parking Fee?



## Cobra1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have an upcoming trade at Beachplace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale.  They advised me parking is $14/day to stay there, does anyone know if they waive that for Marriott Platinum or legacy owners of other Marriott timeshares.
    I have not paid at any other Marriott trades in 15 years.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 30, 2013)

Cobra1950 said:


> I have an upcoming trade at Beachplace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale.  They advised me parking is $14/day to stay there, does anyone know if they waive that for Marriott Platinum or legacy owners of other Marriott timeshares.
> I have not paid at any other Marriott trades in 15 years.



No such waivers.  It is one of the unattractive features of that property.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

Too bad, only plus there is got full 2br unit at Beachplace in prime time for II trade of part of bronze week.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 30, 2013)

That parking fee is one of the reasons we've never exchanged into that particular resort. Not one of the resorts we own charges exchangers to park their cars. It's covered in my MF. BPT's HOA needs to do the same.


----------



## melroseman (Dec 30, 2013)

*Parking at BPT*

Got back from a week there on 12/21/13, and we were not charged parking.  I own Marriott legacy weeks, but not at BPT, and am plat.

This exchange however was through II using a Hyatt.  I even asked if they forgot at checkout, and was told no, no parking fee for us...


----------



## Cobra1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well I have asked their group who did advance room questions to confirm I needed to pay given our Marriott status, will advise what we are told


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 30, 2013)

melroseman said:


> Got back from a week there on 12/21/13, and we were not charged parking.  I own Marriott legacy weeks, but not at BPT, and am plat.
> 
> This exchange however was through II using a Hyatt.  I even asked if they forgot at checkout, and was told no, no parking fee for us...



That is interesting.  Does anybody know if they have they changed their policy?  When we were there last December there was a parking charge.  We traded through II.  I am MVCI Premier Plus plus Marriott Lifetime Platinum, so it can't be a status thing.  And I'm sure trading a Hyatt did not make a difference.


----------



## cbdmvci (Dec 30, 2013)

*no fee charged last week*

I'm a BPT owner, but stayed for a partial week earlier this month wth DC points, and was not charged for my parking.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2013)

cbdmvci said:


> I'm a BPT owner, but stayed for a partial week earlier this month wth DC points, and was not charged for my parking.



This message still appears when you access the BPT resort page on my-vacationclub.com.



> All registered guests are eligible for one parking space per villa. The parking fee is $14 per day, however, the fee is waived for Marriott’s BeachPlace Towers Owners using their deeded BeachPlace Towers week(s) to occupy or exchange back into the resort. Space permitting, additional vehicles will be accommodated for an additional charge of $14 per day.



Looking at their 2014 budget, it seems they are still expecting significant revenue from the parking garage. So I don't see how they could cover the shortfall if they changed the policy mid stream like this.


----------



## wisbadgerm (Dec 30, 2013)

*BPT parking fees*

I believe if you go to the parking garage office during work hours you can get a cheaper weekly pass for parking in the garage.  In addition, you would not have to drive all the way to the top floors to park which is where the BPT parking is.  This is the public parking in the garage and during peak times it can be pretty full.  I believe this pass does include in and out privileges also.


----------



## herillc (Dec 31, 2013)

I believe above tugger mentioned about $60 per week parking fee which is good for P1 through P3. P4 and P5 are for BPT owners and guests and fee is $14/day.

Ok, I just asked front desk about parking fee.
Owners don't pay for parking, but platinum elite should pay for parking.


----------



## normab (Dec 31, 2013)

I just returned from a stay where we exchanged our BPT gold for a BPT silver week.  On check-in they were going to charge us the $14/day, and I told them we were owners exchanging  back.  It took the clerk 3-4 minutes to verify this.

This was disappointing, as I even put in in the pre check-in notes.  Apparently they don't always read them.

As for having to use your BPT week in the exchange, I am not sure they (can) check to see what you traded.  

I agree that the policy should be changed to include Marriott owners.  I appreciate not having to pay for parking when I stay at other resorts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2013)

normab said:


> I just returned from a stay where we exchanged our BPT gold for a BPT silver week.  On check-in they were going to charge us the $14/day, and I told them we were owners exchanging  back.  It took the clerk 3-4 minutes to verify this.
> 
> This was disappointing, as I even put in in the pre check-in notes.  Apparently they don't always read them.
> 
> ...



Realize though, that in order for them to offer free parking, they would have to increase YOUR maintenance fees by ~$46.26. This is the per week revenue that they are earning from the garage. This of course would allow all exchanges to have free parking, Marriott owners or not. This would bring them in line with most all other resorts. In Hawaii, I am pretty sure that anyone staying on a timeshare week doesn't pay the parking fees. Only those that booked through Marriott.com or some other method (Expedia, PL, etc) have to pay the nightly parking fees.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 1, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Realize though, that in order for them to offer free parking, they would have to increase YOUR maintenance fees by ~$46.26. This is the per week revenue that they are earning from the garage. This of course would allow all exchanges to have free parking, Marriott owners or not. This would bring them in line with most all other resorts. In Hawaii, I am pretty sure that anyone staying on a timeshare week doesn't pay the parking fees. Only those that booked through Marriott.com or some other method (Expedia, PL, etc) have to pay the nightly parking fees.



Wouldn't it be less than $46.26, because there would still be a parking charge for guests using MR points or paying cash?

You are right about all the Hawaii resorts.  No parking fee for exchangers or for owners staying on their ownership week.  Parking is generally charged for cash guests and MR points guests.  There is at least one exception to this, however.  At Ko Olina, a Ko Olina owner gets free parking regardless of how the stay was booked and paid for, unless that practice has been changed in the past year.  This is not the case in Maui, where an owner must pay parking if they stay for cash or MR points.


----------



## dannybaker (Jan 1, 2014)

*All Resorts should charge a parking fee to Beachplace owners*

Resorts are trying to pay the bills. This is a easy revenue stream so the go after the extra fees. The entire timeshare business is turning into a house of cards, really does stink. We stay at a lot of Wyndhams and they have a fee for everything. One Wyndham charged $25 per day to park and $19 per day for internet. There was also a $125 resort fee for the week. Parking is easy money for the resorts and I would expect paying to park will increase. I wish II would get involved and put a stop to this madness. If you trade a week into II and your resort charges a fee you must pay it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2014)

dannybaker said:


> .... One Wyndham charged $25 per day to park and $19 per day for internet. There was also a $125 resort fee for the week. ...



The one Wyndham resort, I know, which charges $25 per day to park - charges EVERYONE included the owners as the RESORT does not have a parking garage - just 3 or 4 car length driveway to off load luggage. A private garage provides the valets and parking garage. And yes, the valets expect a tip for each "in and out". 

As you did not mention the name of the Wyndham resort, don't know anything about your other 2 charges.

DVC charges exchangers a $95 weekly "Guest fee" or something similar to that. 

I have seen $25/daily internet charges in a "city" RCI exchange (Chicago) - I found a McDonald's a block away with the $1 item menu twice a day. Short walk underground - powered up netbook - gave my brother & wife some privacy, too.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 1, 2014)

I HATE paying for parking, particularly when I'm traveling and it becomes an extra when staying at a resort or hotel.

That said, there are very real costs for building and maintaining parking spaces.   Donald Shoup is considered an expert on this, a professor of urban planning at UCLA and has been changing people's views of late.  Unfortunately it's not a very popular view and many out here have gone kicking and screaming at the notion that they should pay for parking. 

As I say, I hate to pay for parking (emotionally) but am coming around with the knowledge it does have costs associated with it and we pay for it one way or another.


----------



## melroseman (Jan 1, 2014)

*BPT parking*

BPT is one of the resort exceptions for parking, in that it is an in-town location and there is a real expense to maintain the parking structure, keep the ticket kiosks operational, and hire the security they have present.  I sympathize with the resorts that have these costs to absorb.  Resorts where the parking lot is a sea of asphalt with some landscaping...not so much.  Yes there are costs, but small by comparison


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Wouldn't it be less than $46.26, because there would still be a parking charge for guests using MR points or paying cash?
> 
> You are right about all the Hawaii resorts.  No parking fee for exchangers or for owners staying on their ownership week.  Parking is generally charged for cash guests and MR points guests.  There is at least one exception to this, however.  At Ko Olina, a Ko Olina owner gets free parking regardless of how the stay was booked and paid for, unless that practice has been changed in the past year.  This is not the case in Maui, where an owner must pay parking if they stay for cash or MR points.



It probably would be less than the $46.26 if they charge the fee to those booking on cash or MR points. Not sure what percentage of that $46.26 is made up of people from that group though.



melroseman said:


> BPT is one of the resort exceptions for parking, in that it is an in-town location and there is a real expense to maintain the parking structure, keep the ticket kiosks operational, and hire the security they have present.  I sympathize with the resorts that have these costs to absorb.  Resorts where the parking lot is a sea of asphalt with some landscaping...not so much.  Yes there are costs, but small by comparison



I do understand that there are real costs involved with the parking structure. The problem I have with BPT is that they want the non owners to pay for those costs.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 1, 2014)

Cobra1950 said:


> I have an upcoming trade at Beachplace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale.  They advised me parking is $14/day to stay there, does anyone know if they waive that for Marriott Platinum or legacy owners of other Marriott timeshares.
> I have not paid at any other Marriott trades in 15 years.






The Beachplace garage is the worse garage that architects have ever dreamed up……  it's hard to navigate and it takes forever the reach the lobby level.

Assuming you're flying in, my best advice would be to leave the car at the airport and use cabs instead.  




.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not wild about the MBP garage and go every year.  Your cars are jammed in while on lower cheaper floors there are almost always convenient spaces on lower floors (not MBP) paying the garage for the week rate.  However, the MBP floors are supervised and safer.

 We tend to forget that MBP is in a large city urban area of high rises and prices.  It is the most desired part of the beachfront and all rooms have a water view.  The valet parking next door at the Ritz is something like $45 a night.  In Boston, at Custom House, it's probably $50 a night now.

 If you're there for just a week and flying there, you really don't need a car at MBP...there are restaurants of all classes just outside the door, either way you turn.

 Brian


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just to follow up on my original post, I did indeed get charged the $14/day for parking in the Marriott section.  Expressed my displeasure but did no good.
    Relatively cold weather here in South Florida, will be in 40's tonight, not sure if we will stay the week, maybe take quick run to Key West.
     Impression to date of this Vacation Club layout is pretty weak, needed to give front desk my license to borrow a buggy to unload the car, convoluted parking deck arrangement-as others noted- is the strangest arrangement I've seen in a MVC in some time.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 19, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The Beachplace garage is the worse garage that architects have ever dreamed up……  it's hard to navigate and it takes forever the reach the lobby level.
> 
> Assuming you're flying in, my best advice would be to leave the car at the airport and use cabs instead.
> 
> ...



Here we go again.  BPT does NOT own the garage!  It is owned by Beach Place the MALL, not Beach Place the Marriott TS (we own EOY LO there). Who is paying who, what, in this food chain?  If you park cheaper on the lower floors, you might not find a spot at ALL on good days, or days with activities ( boat shows, etc.) - full is full.  But on the Marriott levels - you are GUARANTEED a spot.  Going in a slow time?  Fine - take your chances on a cheaper floor, which will be GOOD.  We are driving to Custom House next Fall - had points we had to use, and this is one of the few ones we can drive to from north of NY - pointless to drive to an airport from HERE, then fly.  I am originally from the Boston area, and we went to Boston University for grad school - and drove in from my parent's home in the suburbs every day - no fear.  Know the city.  The parking fee at CH is $45 a night.  Yes, we could park elsewhere, finagle, etc. - but I have a knee replacement, and that fee is part of the cost of having a vacation ( we are there for 4 nights, I think - not a whole week).  When a convention of mine was held at the Marriott Marquis in NYC, we decided that the SIXTY DOLLARS a night to park our car was foolish (even tho we drive to NYC at least once a month for fun or business  - and know of cheaper parking in THOSE locations) - we took the bus down, and walked a couple of blocks over.  I warned/informed my colleagues about this - who were folks who probably did NOT own Marriott timeshares (convention of professional flutists - every enthusiasm has it Geek Meet. Some parked at Restaurant Row in open spots - still not cheap, but better than Marriott.)  Most of us spend what we wish to enjoy a vacation - if paying to have a guaranteed spot for your car, when taking an urban or otherwise limited vacation is part of that - then it is your call.  Taking your car on the train from Virginia to Florida (we looked into that, too) is hardly a bargain, either.  Heck, driving can sometimes cost about what flying does, when you tally both columns of parking fees, tolls, gas, etc.  Sometimes it is cheaper to eat out, than to shop for groceries in a *gouging* vacation-area store!  My DH teases me that my Eleventh Commandment is "Thou shalt NEVER pay full price!" - but when it comes to vacations, some things we willingly pay.  Some people will pay Housekeeping to wash and iron their clothes - most of us appreciate having laundry facilities in our rooms.  We all decide what our spending priorities are, and some things that people accept, get other people's undies in a twist.  Not gonna EVER settle this here.  But at this point, I think most folks have all the info they need about BPT and the parking there, to make THEIR decision.

Carefully descending from soapbox now . . 

M


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mamianka said:


> Here we go again.  BPT does NOT own the garage!  It is owned by Beach Place the MALL, not Beach Place the Marriott TS (we own EOY LO there).



I thought that the HOA actually owns the top two floors of the parking garage?


----------



## minoter (Jan 20, 2014)

The BPT Condo Association owns the floors 4 and 5. The Mall owns floors 1-3.


----------



## tgropp (Jan 20, 2014)

minoter said:


> The BPT Condo Association owns the floors 4 and 5. The Mall owns floors 1-3.



Thanks for clarifying this Eric.


----------



## hangloose (Jul 24, 2014)

We were at BPT this month. We do not own at BPT and exchanged into a 2bedroom via II using a Marriott Grande Vista efficiency.  We expected to be charged $14/daily for parking, but were not.  Perhaps this is because our MGV week is part of the "Florida Club"..thus indicating perhaps some form of comparable ownership at BPT?  Odd given we used II and not MVC Florida Club to exchange in.


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 24, 2014)

hangloose said:


> We were at BPT this month. We do not own at BPT and exchanged into a 2bedroom via II using a Marriott Grande Vista efficiency.  We expected to be charged $14/daily for parking, but were not.  Perhaps this is because our MGV week is part of the "Florida Club"..thus indicating perhaps some form of comparable ownership at BPT?  Odd given we used II and not MVC Florida Club to exchange in.




Same exact deal for us.  We technically belong to Florida Club, but never use it as we find it a hindrance; if we wanted to stay at one of those properties OUTSIDE our ownership season, then we would just trade part of our Grand Chateau property.  We are ALWAYS upgraded, so use out Guest units from either place to trade in - and do not pay for parking.

Mamianka


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2014)

hangloose said:


> We were at BPT this month. We do not own at BPT and exchanged into a 2bedroom via II using a Marriott Grande Vista efficiency.  We expected to be charged $14/daily for parking, but were not.  Perhaps this is because our MGV week is part of the "Florida Club"..thus indicating perhaps some form of comparable ownership at BPT?  Odd given we used II and not MVC Florida Club to exchange in.





Mamianka said:


> Same exact deal for us.  We technically belong to Florida Club, but never use it as we find it a hindrance; if we wanted to stay at one of those properties OUTSIDE our ownership season, then we would just trade part of our Grand Chateau property.  We are ALWAYS upgraded, so use out Guest units from either place to trade in - and do not pay for parking.
> 
> Mamianka



We traded a Grande Vista studio in to a 2BR BPT in 2008 but still had to pay the parking fee.


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 25, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> We traded a Grande Vista studio in to a 2BR BPT in 2008 but still had to pay the parking fee.



Sorry if I was not clearer - we OWN at BPT - but do not bother with the Florida Club stuff, since we have never had to utilize it.  We do not pay for parking.  Of course, I do not think we ever DID exchange our MGC for BPT - we had it in our plans to do so, but then went in other directions.  I would have to go thru our vacation trade histories and check . . .  All our stuff is pre-June/2010, and enrolled - does not make a difference, I know.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 25, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> That parking fee is one of the reasons we've never exchanged into that particular resort.



The parking hassle is one of the reasons I always try to stay at the Silver Seas 1000 yards to the North.  Same beach and free ground level parking right behind the resort.

George

PS Not saying Silver Seas is Marriott quality.  I just like not having to screw with the garage and paying to park.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 29, 2017)

Old thread I know but currently are renters of an owner reservation charged the parking fees?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2019)

I am also bring up an old thread but checking if the parking fee still applies to to II exchanges and if so what the current fee is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> I am also bring up an old thread but checking if the parking fee still applies to to II exchanges and if so what the current fee is.


We stayed on a DC point stay last September and paid $14.84 for one night. I don't know if it has gone up since then but I know it still applies to II exchanges unless you are trading a Beach Place ownership back in to MBP.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 13, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> We stayed on a DC point stay last September and paid $14.84 for one night. I don't know if it has gone up since then but I know it still applies to II exchanges unless you are trading a Beach Place ownership back in to MBP.


Thanks.  There isn't any option for free or low cost parking anywhere in the area is there?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Thanks.  There isn't any option for free or low cost parking anywhere in the area is there?


The same garage, but the lower floors is public parking. I don't know the daily or weekly rate, but it is cheaper than parking on the floors owned by the HOA. Perhaps @pwrshift would know the answer.


----------

